# Winners and Losers of NBA Draft Night



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Winners and Losers of NBA Draft Night 


Wow, to say it was an extraordinary night would be an understatement. The draft was filled with surprises, ranging from Marcus Williams’ drop to Portland’s six trades. Without further ado, I bring to you – the winners and losers of NBA draft night 


*Winners:* 


*New Jersey Nets:*
#22 – Marcus Williams
#23 – Josh Boone
#54 – Hassan Adams

The Nets had a great night, drafting three potential immediate contributors. They quickly selected Williams after his free-falling, Williams is a true point guard who will shine with Jason Kidd’s tutelage. Like Kidd, Williams pushes the break – look for even more gravity-defying alley-oops this season as Williams is a vastly underrated passer. Next pick, the Nets selected UConn Huskie (teammate of Williams) Josh Boone. Continuing the trend, Boone is an athletic big man who runs the floor well. He is a solid rebounder and provides some interior defense for the Nets with his rebounds. Hassan Adams could quite possibly be the steal of this draft, selected at 54 – Adams provides the Nets with another slasher who is in great athletic shape. Adams does not have the highest basketball IQ and often misuses his physique, but with Jason Kidd directing the show – look for some great dunks from this kid. The Nets could have had the greatest night out of all NBA teams, and much praise goes to Rod Thorn for his picks. 


*Memphis Grizzlies:*
#24 – Kyle Lowry
#45 – Alexander Johnson
Likely acquisition of Rudy Gay

First and foremost, if the suggested trade of Shane Battier for Rudy Gay goes down then Jerry West made an amazing move. Rudy Gay possesses possibly the highest skill level out of anyone in the draft and has sky-high potential. The trade can’t be completed until July 1<sup>st</sup>, but there a high chance of it happening. Kyle Lowry is a great PG prospect considering the injury of Stoudemire and possible departure of Bobby Jackson. His speed is TJ Ford-esque and his first step is great, allowing him to get to the basket when he wants. Lowry’s excellent court vision and willingness to make the extra-pass could prove to be invaluable for a team that struggles to understand the concept of “getting the ball to your best player when he’s shooting 50+%. Memphis traded a future second round pick for chiseled big-man Alexander Johnson. He could live in the NBDL next season, but has the potential to move his way up the Memphis depth chart and into backup PF role. Lorenzen Wright leaving could lead to more playing time for Johnson. 


*Chicago Bulls*
Trade: #2 (LaMarcus Aldrige) to Portland for #4 (Tyrus Thomas) + Viktor Khryapa
Trade: #16 (Rodney Carney) + cash to Philadelphia for #13 (Thabo Sefolosha)

With the first trade, the Bulls got the guy they had been targeting all along in Tyrus Thomas and they squeezed out the long Viktor Khyrapa from Portland. Thomas provides intensity that the Bulls frontcourt so deeply lacks, he also provides some athleticism. Thomas will be able to contribute immediately, with the brunt of it focusing around his defensive abilities – however, look for Thomas to continue improving with his great work-ethic. The Bulls got the guy they wanted, Thabo Sefolosha. The first Swiss player to ever enter the league, Thabo brings some great assets to the table. His defensive abilities combined with the fact that he is a big two-guard erase a lot of worries about the defensive backcourt of Hinrich/Gordon. He has the chance to be a great role-player for the Bulls, they can only hope; Josh Howard-esque. 


*Honorable Mention: Utah Jazz *(Ronnie Brewer @ 14, Dee Brown @ 46 + Paul Millsap @ 47). The Jazz got three NBA-ready prospects. Brewer could be considered a steal, Dee Brown works well with Deron Williams and Paul Millsap lead the NCAA in rebounding for three consecutive years. 


You’ve read about the winners, here are the possible losers of NBA Draft Night 2006 


*New York Knicks*
#20 – Renaldo Balkman
#29 – Mardy Collins

Would a list about GM mistakes be true without the inclusion of the New York Knicks and Isiah Thomas? The Knicks reached for little-known South Carolina defensive tweener. Considered a hybrid of Dennis Rodman and Ron Artest, the Knicks need Balkman to live up to the expectation and actually contribute. His averages are extremely weak, at less than 10 points per game and only six rebounds per game in a weak division. Great hustle player who will dive for the loose balls, but when looking at the players he was picked around – he was a reach. Had the slight chance he could of gone undrafted. Mardy Collins was a good pick from Isiah, but the inclusion on Balkman is too hard to ignore for the Knicks.

News just in states the Suns were expected to pick Balkman at 21 or 27. 


*Washington Wizards*
#18 – Oleksiy Pecherov
#47 – Vladimir Veremeenko

Star player Gilbert Arenas was recently talking about how he wanted the Wizards to build a contender around him or he will strongly consider opting out of his contract. The Wizards go against that and draft two foreigners who won’t contribute for a while. Pecherov is considered a typical European prospect, tall, shooter and not someone who spends his time in the paint. He needs a few years before he can reach his potential, and there’s the strong possibility that he will be left overseas this season. Pecherov has the chance to be a solid player but the pick rallies against the need of Washington. Veremeenko is another reach and will likely never contribute to the Wizards. They would have been much smarter to have drafted, say; Quincy Douby and Hassan Adams 


*Dishonorable Mention: Phoenix Suns *(Traded Rondo and Rodriguez for cash). The Suns needed money, true, but they passed on numerous backups to Nash. James White would have also been a great fit 


*Best Undrafted Free Agent: * Mike Gansey
*Biggest Reach: * Saer Sene or Renaldo Balkman
*Biggest Steal: * Marcus Williams
*Most lopsided deal: * Sergio Rodriguez for cash
*Most Underrated Pickup: * Ronnie Brewer for Jazz or Bobby Jones for Philadelphia


----------



## SeaNet (Nov 18, 2004)

I don't really understand what Houston, Atlanta, and Boston were thinking. Telfair over Foye @ 7?


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

I think the Hornets were one of the winners simply because they drafted based on team need. They needed size and now they'll have it. Hope those guys work out well for them.


I also think the Jazz are winners. I think Dee Brown and Ronnie Brewer will work for them. 

Can't think of anymore right now.


----------



## SeaNet (Nov 18, 2004)

Yes, Hornets got two bigs they believed heavily in. Not alot of teams ever come out of a draft w/ two mid-1st picks saying that.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

SeaNet said:


> I don't really understand what Houston, Atlanta, and Boston were thinking. Telfair over Foye @ 7?


I disagree, I think Telfair is by far better than any point guard in this draft and I don't even like him. Plus Boston got Rondo, so it's clear what they were doing. Foye is a shooting guard and he'll always be a shooting guard.

Tersk, Balkman played in a weak division? Is that the SEC or the SEC West? Because the SEC had two Final Four teams, and of course Alabama and Kentucky are good even in down years. As a Big Ten fan I'd even say the SEC was better than the Big Ten this year.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Weak team*


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Phoenix should've drafted James White, just like they should've drafted Nate Robinson last year. 

*shaking head at all the missed highlights.


----------



## LameR (Jan 4, 2004)

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=283685


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

South Carolina was a very uneven team.They played well for parts of the season and they played poorly at other times...They had a lot of quality wins and a great many very close losses.They were no weaker than any other bubble team.In fact they were probably one quality win away from making the NCAA tournament.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

_Dre_ said:


> Phoenix should've drafted James White, just like they should've drafted Nate Robinson last year.
> 
> *shaking head at all the missed highlights.


Ugh. Nate Robinson has still not proven anything and he'll never be more than a role player in the league. He's 5'9'' and can dunk, I get it, but he's not a great player and never will be.


----------



## Tommy_Heinsohn (May 29, 2003)

SeaNet said:


> I don't really understand what Houston, Atlanta, and Boston were thinking. Telfair over Foye @ 7?


Minnesota would have taken Foye at 6 if the C's didnt trade the #7 pick. They only drafted Roy at 6 so they could trade him to Portland and get Foye's contract with a #7 pick salary. I doubt they would've been able to trade Roy to Boston.


----------



## no_free_baskets (Jan 4, 2006)

off the top of my head, i really liked memphis, chicago, indiana, and new orleans selections...i think these guys had the best draft...


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

SeaNet said:


> *I don't really understand what Houston, Atlanta, and Boston were thinking*. Telfair over Foye @ 7?


Atlanta was thinking about fixing it's interior problems, which needed alot of help.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

I think the Clippers had a hell of a draft for having two 2nd round pick's with Paul Davis and Diaz.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

o.iatlhawksfan said:


> Atlanta was thinking about fixing it's interior problems, which needed alot of help.


they're still thinking about it.


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

o.iatlhawksfan said:


> Atlanta was thinking about fixing it's interior problems, which needed alot of help.


You need a point gaurd, and Marcus Williams was right there. Shelden will be good, and you can't go wrong there, but you need a PG.

But much thanks go to the Atlanta Hawks and the other 17 or 18 teams outside the top 5 that passed up on Marcus Williams. With Williams, Boone, and Adams, our bench is much improved and Kidd is jumping up and down on his couch like he was 8 years old screaming in delirium.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

rainman said:


> they're still thinking about it.


LOL very funny people in this board, I don't know who your team is but I bet that Shelden will do better than whatever team they picked.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

Net2 said:


> You need a point gaurd, and Marcus Williams was right there. Shelden will be good, and you can't go wrong there, but you need a PG.
> 
> But much thanks go to the Atlanta Hawks and the other 17 or 18 teams outside the top 5 that passed up on Marcus Williams. With Williams, Boone, and Adams, our bench is much improved and Kidd is jumping up and down on his couch like he was 8 years old screaming in delirium.


Marcus Williams slip for a reason, we don't know why but i'm sure the gm do. Most likeliy it's his a wieght and athletesim, anyways even though you bash my hawks, good luck with Marcus.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

o.iatlhawksfan said:


> LOL very funny people in this board, I don't know who your team is but I bet that Shelden will do better than whatever team they picked.


i'm a morrison fan(he went to school with one of my kids) and a sonics fan so who knows how saer sane will do. personally i like everything about shelden williams i think he's coachable, is going to keep his nose clean and is going to give a 100%. i dont see him as the #5 pick even in a weak draft and i dont see him as a powerforward on a championship caliber team. to me he's probably an nba backup or maybe someone like a hudonis haslem who could move outside if he developes a shot. in college he's been outplayed by guys like lonny baxter, sean may,chris kaman, paul davis, and marco killingsworth. you want me to say he's great then he's great but i dont see it that way.


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

ahhh, nothing beats regurgitated ESPN commentary, not one original thought in this thread 

just basically praising of teams that got players that sliped and bashing of teams that chose players higher than mocked or unknown players, such a simple formula! :biggrin: 

I remember how last year Boston made out like thieves getting Gerald Green, while Toronto was just retarded for taking Villeneuva 7th.......popular opinion isn't always right.



> Originally posted by *Tersk !*
> 
> Hassan Adams could quite possibly be the steal of this draft, selected at 54 – Adams provides the Nets with another slasher who is in great athletic shape. Adams does not have the highest basketball IQ and often misuses his physique, but with Jason Kidd directing the show – look for some great dunks from this kid. The Nets could have had the greatest night out of all NBA teams, and much praise goes to Rod Thorn for his picks.


lol at NJ homers filling the boards with propaganda


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

TRON said:


> ahhh, nothing beats regurgitated ESPN commentary, not one original thought in this thread


I wrote this straight after the draft. Did not look at anything, sat down and formed my own opinions



> just basically praising of teams that got players that sliped and bashing of teams that chose players higher than mocked or unknown players, such a simple formula! :biggrin:


 Uh, obviously.


> I remember how last year Boston made out like thieves getting Gerald Green, while Toronto was just retarded for taking Villeneuva 7th.......popular opinion isn't always right.


There are exceptions, which make it fun to look back at in a few years. 


> lol at NJ homers filling the boards with propaganda


NJ Homer? You must have me confused with someone else. I hate the NJ homers on this site.


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

o.iatlhawksfan said:


> Marcus Williams slip for a reason, we don't know why but i'm sure the gm do. Most likeliy it's his a wieght and athletesim, anyways even though you bash my hawks, good luck with Marcus.


Marcus Williams slipped because of character issues and the fact that he was 14 percent body fat (something that he will get down no doubt). 

And I'm not bashing the Hawks, I'm bashing the Hawks' draft committee. They're going to regret passing up on Marcus Williams and Randy Foye.


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

> > just basically praising of teams that got players that sliped and bashing of teams that chose players higher than mocked or unknown players, such a simple formula!
> 
> 
> *Uh, obviously.*


You don't see a problem with that, 
especially since we don't really know if these players were underrated, overrated or realistically rated

plus teams that drafted overseas players almost immediately get a bad grade, basically because they are unknown


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

TRON said:


> ahhh, nothing beats regurgitated ESPN commentary, not one original thought in this thread
> 
> just basically praising of teams that got players that sliped and bashing of teams that chose players higher than mocked or unknown players, such a simple formula! :biggrin:
> 
> ...


You have to be kidding, Hassan Adams is one of the most NBA ready names in this draft. Randy Foye, Renaldo Balkman, Solomon Jones, Marcus Vinicius, Dee Brown, Leon Powe, Will Blalock, and Sean Dockery are among other NBA Ready names.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

TRON said:


> ahhh, nothing beats regurgitated ESPN commentary, not one original thought in this thread
> 
> just basically praising of teams that got players that sliped and bashing of teams that chose players higher than mocked or unknown players, such a simple formula! :biggrin:
> 
> ...



dont insult us by linking our comments to espn, i just said i thought the shelden williams pick was a bad pick, where have you heard that before.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

TRON said:


> You don't see a problem with that,
> especially since we don't really know if these players were underrated, overrated or realistically rated
> 
> plus teams that drafted overseas players almost immediately get a bad grade, basically because they are unknown


In regards to the Washington grade. Read my comments. Gilbert wants to win now.


----------



## Springsteen (Jan 24, 2003)

I still don't understand all of the praise for the Nets draft. Firstly, they pick up a guy everyone had high in their mocks, but b/c he's a thief and seemingly lazy (as not getting his body fat down before the draft would suggest) all of these other teams who performed psychological tests and worked him out (instead of just seeing him play in college like we did) felt there was better talent out there and that...wait for it...he wasn't really a top 9 talent (oh Jay Bilas). That being said, maybe being mentored by Jason Kidd (who at times hasn't conducted himself like a great citizen or role model) and a sizeable chip on his shoulder will motivate Williams to turn himself around (though right now he's 3rd or maybe 4th best Williams running the 1 in the NBA - if Jay Will were to come back I'd say he's 4th depending on how well Jay Will runs a team). [I do feel badly that he had to listen to everyone talk about him all night while he sat there with his moms - I also liked her 'too little too late' parenting strategy - have to move in to protect that investment I guess. You think you wouldn't have to do that after the age of 17 but whatever]. [And before you get on me for doubting Williams - I want to say that I like him and I thought he was better than Rondo, who I also like and I thought he was UCONN's best player in the tournament BY FAR - however, at some point I feel it's appropriate to defer to people who know what they're talking about and have done more research than I have and reevaluate my opinion].

Boone is also not a 'great pick'. Yes he played at a big school so most of you have seen him play but his skills seem to have eroded in his final 2 years. Perhaps it's the terrible chemistry that the team had (there was clearly something going on there) - or perhaps it's that he overachieved playing in the shadow of Gordon and Okafor. Regardless, how is this guy anything more than Michael Doleac or Jeff Foster - he's fouls and the occassional rebound. Don't be surprised if he's out of the league by the end of his rookie contract. Though, Jake Voskul stuck around for awhile.

And then Hassaan Adams. In the last few years there have been a few more successes from the 2nd round - but for the most part, historically, if you performed a statistical analysis on it, the percentage of guys who play more than 3 years in the league out of the 2nd round would be small (maybe something I'll get on). Anyway - every year post draft guys come on 'player X who played at a good school will be a star coming out of the 2nd round'. I for one am still waiting on Steve Logan and Rod Grizzard to become stars. You're not likely getting a rotation player out of the 2nd round - most of these guys will be lucky to make the team, with the new D-league it's more likely they'll be signed and sent down. Talking about 2nd round drafts as future stars is inane. The truth is that while in the last few years there have been successes, most of the 2nd rounders don't play, the ones that do are average or below average. [Note: if you are going to argue I'm wrong on this point, don't just look at 2003 which showed a lot of 2nd round success - 2002 was useless, as was 2004. 2003 was likely an abberation].

Anyway - Nets draft = overrated.

Portland, Chicago and Charlotte = excellent.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Net2 said:


> Marcus Williams slipped because of character issues and the fact that he was 14 percent body fat (something that he will get down no doubt).
> 
> And I'm not bashing the Hawks, I'm bashing the Hawks' draft committee. They're going to regret passing up on Marcus Williams and Randy Foye.


Marcus Williams slipped because he simply hasn't graded out as a starting caliber NBA point guard.This has been common knowledge from day one.There is a huge demand for quality point guards at this juncture in time,but noone bothered to take him higher than 22 and noone traded up to get him despite their need.This in itself shows why the Hawks passed on Williams.

Essentially any team in the league could have made a move and gotten Williams at 21 by trading very little to PHX.Noone did.It's pretty clear that they all evaluated Marcus and noone thought he was worth the effort.He simply doesn't look like a truly good NBA PG.I think he's going to be a pretty decent backup,but nothing much more.This isn't like passing on Chris Paul...It's not even like passing on Jarret Jack.Hell Jack was a far better prospect than Williams and he barely got picked in the first round.


----------



## 7M3 (Aug 5, 2002)

Springsteen said:


> I still don't understand all of the praise for the Nets draft. Firstly, they pick up a guy everyone had high in their mocks, but b/c he's a thief and seemingly lazy (as not getting his body fat down before the draft would suggest) all of these other teams who performed psychological tests and worked him out (instead of just seeing him play in college like we did) felt there was better talent out there and that...wait for it...he wasn't really a top 9 talent (oh Jay Bilas). That being said, maybe being mentored by Jason Kidd (who at times hasn't conducted himself like a great citizen or role model) and a sizeable chip on his shoulder will motivate Williams to turn himself around (though right now he's 3rd or maybe 4th best Williams running the 1 in the NBA - if Jay Will were to come back I'd say he's 4th depending on how well Jay Will runs a team). [I do feel badly that he had to listen to everyone talk about him all night while he sat there with his moms - I also liked her 'too little too late' parenting strategy - have to move in to protect that investment I guess. You think you wouldn't have to do that after the age of 17 but whatever]. [And before you get on me for doubting Williams - I want to say that I like him and I thought he was better than Rondo, who I also like and I thought he was UCONN's best player in the tournament BY FAR - however, at some point I feel it's appropriate to defer to people who know what they're talking about and have done more research than I have and reevaluate my opinion].
> 
> Boone is also not a 'great pick'. Yes he played at a big school so most of you have seen him play but his skills seem to have eroded in his final 2 years. Perhaps it's the terrible chemistry that the team had (there was clearly something going on there) - or perhaps it's that he overachieved playing in the shadow of Gordon and Okafor. Regardless, how is this guy anything more than Michael Doleac or Jeff Foster - he's fouls and the occassional rebound. Don't be surprised if he's out of the league by the end of his rookie contract. Though, Jake Voskul stuck around for awhile.
> 
> ...


[look a]t me i(make long)[]posts and[use](fancy) b)(u()bb())le [thingys]

get outta here guy


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Nimreitz said:


> Ugh. Nate Robinson has still not proven anything and he'll never be more than a role player in the league. He's 5'9'' and can dunk, I get it, but he's not a great player and never will be.


Noone said I expected him to be a great player. I know he's a career roleplayer, but a) being 5-9, that's pretty damn good, and b) they don't need him to be great with Nash out there. 

He could've gone out there, ran, made an open shot. He would've been a nice fit there. As long as they weren't expecting him to be great, he could've been a nice spark off the bench.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

TRON said:


> ahhh, nothing beats regurgitated ESPN commentary, not one original thought in this thread
> 
> just basically praising of teams that got players that sliped and bashing of teams that chose players higher than mocked or unknown players, such a simple formula! :biggrin:
> 
> ...


so because he made a statement about Adams that makes him NJ homer. Come on Tron you are better than that.


----------



## starvydas (Jul 16, 2002)

Tersk said:


> Star player Gilbert Arenas was recently talking about how he wanted the Wizards to build a contender around him or he will strongly consider opting out of his contract. The Wizards go against that and draft two foreigners who won’t contribute for a while. Pecherov is considered a typical European prospect, tall, shooter and not someone who spends his time in the paint. He needs a few years before he can reach his potential, and there’s the strong possibility that he will be left overseas this season. Pecherov has the chance to be a solid player but the pick rallies against the need of Washington. Veremeenko is another reach and will likely never contribute to the Wizards. They would have been much smarter to have drafted, say; Quincy Douby and Hassan Adams


Disagree here. Your disdainful statement about him being a "typical European propects", implying that he is soft and can only shoot is plain wrong. 
Pecherov has been playing professionally for two years and is a very well polished big man. In my opinion he actually has the best post moves in this draft along with Shelden Williams and he is very a good rebounder. Pecherov put up 19 and 10 on Nowitzki (not my ultimate reference in terms of defense but still) while more than holding his own against him on defense when Ukraine played Germany in the last Euro Champs. He singlehandedly brought Ukraine to respectability in these Champs despite playing alongside NBA scrub Slava Medvedenko. 
I've seen him numerous times playing in France and he is clearly a notch above the rest in terms of interior play despite his young age and light frame. It's true he can shoot but I truly believe he will be a great asset to complement the guard-oriented Washington team, if not this year at least in two years.

He is to me a far surer thing than Saer Sene, whom the Sonics picked at ten.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

7M3 said:


> [look a]t me i(make long)[]posts and[use](fancy) b)(u()bb())le [thingys]
> 
> get outta here guy


Grow up.


----------



## 7M3 (Aug 5, 2002)

ahhh internet message boards


----------



## cgcatsfan (Jun 10, 2005)

TRON said:


> ahhh, nothing beats regurgitated ESPN commentary, not one original thought in this thread
> just basically praising of teams that got players that sliped and bashing of teams that chose players higher than mocked or unknown players, such a simple formula! :biggrin:
> I remember how last year Boston made out like thieves getting Gerald Green, while Toronto was just retarded for taking Villeneuva 7th.......popular opinion isn't always right.
> lol at NJ homers filling the boards with propaganda


Actually, GG was a steal, but Villeneuva, man did he deliver. 
Just goes to show, you never know how skills will translate to the NBA.....


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Springsteen said:


> I still don't understand all of the praise for the Nets draft. Firstly, they pick up a guy everyone had high in their mocks, but b/c he's a thief and seemingly lazy (as not getting his body fat down before the draft would suggest) all of these other teams who performed psychological tests and worked him out (instead of just seeing him play in college like we did) felt there was better talent out there and that...wait for it...he wasn't really a top 9 talent (oh Jay Bilas). That being said, maybe being mentored by Jason Kidd (who at times hasn't conducted himself like a great citizen or role model) and a sizeable chip on his shoulder will motivate Williams to turn himself around (though right now he's 3rd or maybe 4th best Williams running the 1 in the NBA - if Jay Will were to come back I'd say he's 4th depending on how well Jay Will runs a team). [I do feel badly that he had to listen to everyone talk about him all night while he sat there with his moms - I also liked her 'too little too late' parenting strategy - have to move in to protect that investment I guess. You think you wouldn't have to do that after the age of 17 but whatever]. [And before you get on me for doubting Williams - I want to say that I like him and I thought he was better than Rondo, who I also like and I thought he was UCONN's best player in the tournament BY FAR - however, at some point I feel it's appropriate to defer to people who know what they're talking about and have done more research than I have and reevaluate my opinion].
> 
> Boone is also not a 'great pick'. Yes he played at a big school so most of you have seen him play but his skills seem to have eroded in his final 2 years. Perhaps it's the terrible chemistry that the team had (there was clearly something going on there) - or perhaps it's that he overachieved playing in the shadow of Gordon and Okafor. Regardless, how is this guy anything more than Michael Doleac or Jeff Foster - he's fouls and the occassional rebound. Don't be surprised if he's out of the league by the end of his rookie contract. Though, Jake Voskul stuck around for awhile.
> 
> ...


Correct on every single point. This man knows the NBA Draft and I hope he sticks around in the Draft forum for years to come.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I think Boone is a good pick, because Boone has played his best over his career when he has been asked to be an offensive rebounder, garbage man, defender. He'll excel with the Nets because he'll be spoonfed, never be double-teamed and pick and roll.

How could this be a poor pick for the Nets?


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Because Boone is garbino. He doesn't even have second round talent in my mind. It's like he just drifts through games; he just doesn't care at all.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Nimreitz said:


> Because Boone is garbino. He doesn't even have second round talent in my mind. It's like he just drifts through games; he just doesn't care at all.


His strenghts are exactly what the Nets need. He is the perfect fit for that New Jersey team.


----------



## lilrip133 (Dec 25, 2005)

on almost any other team, yes boone is a pitiful pick. but because he's not the greatest offensive talent, having three out of the four guys around him being able to score or completely tear open the defense at any time is gonna mean he's getting freebies all game. that allows him to do the things hes good at, rebound and just be a defensive presence, and still contribute on offense.

but back to the hawks. shelden williams is not what they needed. they could have lived without him. Joe Johnson is not a point guard no matter how many games they start him as one. tony delk is just... there. and tyron lue is basically just there to play defense and keep the games from getting out of hand. any solid point guard in the draft would've given the hawks more immediate help them shelden williams IMO


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

lilrip133 said:


> on almost any other team, yes boone is a pitiful pick. but because he's not the greatest offensive talent, having three out of the four guys around him being able to score or completely tear open the defense at any time is gonna mean he's getting freebies all game. that allows him to do the things hes good at, rebound and just be a defensive presence, and still contribute on offense.
> 
> but back to the hawks. shelden williams is not what they needed. they could have lived without him. Joe Johnson is not a point guard no matter how many games they start him as one. tony delk is just... there. and tyron lue is basically just there to play defense and keep the games from getting out of hand. any solid point guard in the draft would've given the hawks more immediate help them shelden williams IMO


Correction: Tony Delk isn't there. He's a Detroit Piston. 

And the best pure PG according to most was Marcus Williams, who slipped to #22. I dunno how much immediate impact he could've had. PG was not Atlanta's only need. Inside presence is also a need. Now, whether or not Shelden Williams will fill that need. I dunno. But that was a larger need than a PG. But that's just me.


----------



## Springsteen (Jan 24, 2003)

7M3 said:


> [look a]t me i(make long)[]posts and[use](fancy) b)(u()bb())le [thingys]
> 
> get outta here guy



Sorry pal - I'll try to dumb it down for you next time.


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

TRON said:


> ahhh, nothing beats regurgitated ESPN commentary, not one original thought in this thread
> 
> just basically praising of teams that got players that sliped and bashing of teams that chose players higher than mocked or unknown players, such a simple formula! :biggrin:
> 
> ...


Let's see your lists then.


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

lilrip133 said:


> on almost any other team, yes boone is a pitiful pick. but because he's not the greatest offensive talent, having three out of the four guys around him being able to score or completely tear open the defense at any time is gonna mean he's getting freebies all game. that allows him to do the things hes good at, rebound and just be a defensive presence, and still contribute on offense.
> 
> but back to the hawks. shelden williams is not what they needed. they could have lived without him. Joe Johnson is not a point guard no matter how many games they start him as one. tony delk is just... there. and tyron lue is basically just there to play defense and keep the games from getting out of hand. any solid point guard in the draft would've given the hawks more immediate help them shelden williams IMO




Josh Boone will be a success in NJ as long as can rebound and catch a ball to dunk it or lay it in which some athletic centers and PFs cant.


----------



## lilrip133 (Dec 25, 2005)

^ exactly. he'll do fine in NJ


----------



## 7M3 (Aug 5, 2002)

Springsteen said:


> Sorry pal - I'll try to dumb it down for you next time.


yeah except as in most cases your (over)use of brackets, which you throw around with no respect to their actual purpose, and parentheses indicates only poorly structured sentences. i know you like to think it makes you sound smarter though


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Right now, it looks like.

Bulls Winner: Thabo Sefolosha (studly)
Bulls Loser: Tyrus Thomas. (out of shape, lacks intensity, lacks skill).


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

sloth said:


> Right now, it looks like.
> 
> Bulls Winner: Thabo Sefolosha (studly)
> Bulls Loser: Tyrus Thomas. (out of shape, *lacks intensity*, lacks skill).


 :raised_ey


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Pro Summer League Day 2

Winners:

Bulls- Ty Thomas=beast, Thabo is a vet already.

Bobcats- Morrison, great first half.

Losers:

Bobcat- Morrison, ****ty 2nd half.


----------



## Perfection (May 10, 2004)

sloth said:


> Pro Summer League Day 2
> 
> Winners:
> 
> ...


I don't think you can call "winners and losers" based on a single game of summer league play, as otherwise you will flip flop your opinions such as you have already done (about Thomas).

Winners = Bulls, Blazers & Cavs. 

Cavs got a very good and complimentary player in Shannon Brown, while I really like Thabo for Chicago (the jury is out for Thomas, since he wants to play SF and would be undersized for PF). Blazers move for Roy is looking VERY promising, and Alderage still has pretty good potential, especially on the defensive end. I really like the overall moves of the Blazers on draft day to remake the team; getting Spanish Chocolate - Sergio Rodriguez - late in the 1st round is a steal, as is flipping 1 2nd round pick for 3 in the future.


----------



## BullsPro27 (Jul 19, 2006)

Perfection said:


> I don't think you can call "winners and losers" based on a single game of summer league play, as otherwise you will flip flop your opinions such as you have already done (about Thomas).
> 
> Winners = Bulls, Blazers & Cavs.
> 
> Cavs got a very good and complimentary player in Shannon Brown, while I really like Thabo for Chicago (the jury is out for Thomas, since he wants to play SF and would be undersized for PF). Blazers move for Roy is looking VERY promising, and Alderage still has pretty good potential, especially on the defensive end. I really like the overall moves of the Blazers on draft day to remake the team; getting Spanish Chocolate - Sergio Rodriguez - late in the 1st round is a steal, as is flipping 1 2nd round pick for 3 in the future.



oh were not saying winners and losers from just one game were talking about talent from the draft and what team got the most talent and i believe the bulls did with thomas who is an unbelievable athlete and thabo who has a lot of experience in over seas league. so were not saying oh there amazing cuz they had a good first summer league game were saying from there college or where ever they last played and there workouts with the team and everything theyve done were putting it all together. and im saying that the bulls had the best draft night and the knicks lmao i dont kno what to say about them lol cuz that was pitiful on how isiah thomas drafted there lol


----------



## drexlersdad (Jun 3, 2006)

the blazers might have been able to get morrison at 2 and then try to get aldridge but I cant see how atlanta passes on him even with a guarantee at 5. over all I think portland got 2 of the top players in the draft so that seems good on paper. if roy is better than telfair we'll have to wait and see.

I also liked the hornets. they got two contributers, and are in good frontcourt shape for years to come with chandler as well.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Aldridge and Sergio were seriously underestimated, they're both potential future stars..


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

How are Marcus Williams, Josh Boone, and Hasan Adams doing?

Josh Boone, with an intimidating 8 minutes per game despite Krstic being out. Hasan Adams: 8 minutes per game. Jury is out on Marcus Williams I would say.


----------

